# Help me with my type again, please?



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi!  I filled out one of these when I first came here, and, while it was wish-washy, it was decided that I was probably an INFJ, especially because I was so determined to be one. 

Now I'm clearing my mind. I want to know my true type. I'm certain I'm an NF, but I want to know precisely what kind... If you could help me, I would really appreciate it, especially since my topic is so long! Whatever time you out into this... It will mean a lot to me (though I can completely understand why you'd skip over me).

Either way, thank you for even clicking here!

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
Probably my optimism... I have constantly proved myself an INFJ, over and over. I'll just explain why I do things to myself all the time, and it always comes back to me being INFJ. 
But then...
The true main thing that makes me wonder - as silly as it is - is the characters I tend to relate to. I don't often relate to INFJ characters, but rather xNFP characters. Of course, there aren't nearly as many INFJ characters, but... Yet I've also heard that INFJs can change their outward ways to match what they'd like to be, and one of my personal goals is to be a nice, good person, which leads me to watch a lot of Disney movies in the hopes that I'll mold myself after that good example, and a lot of Disney characters tend to have that unrestricted NF-ness about them. 
It's really silly altogether... Everything from me doubting my type because of nonexistent characters to me even watching Disney to begin with... But still. DX it's how it is for me, and the truth about why I'm doubting my type. 


2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
I yearn to be a good person and help others... But, ultimately, to help change the world. It's a loose goal... But I do have a plan for achieving it, a plan that I follow religiously and one that I feel very defensive of. If someone tells me my plan is unrealistic (I often test it myself for accuracy), I am very hostile. 


3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
I felt I was at my finest last week when I gave a speech about loving others after a weekend of giving myself to others and being cheerful and positive. Serving others helps me feel like I am worthy of being called human... (Though the amount of appreciation I got after my speech made me have a bittersweet feeling of undeserved appreciation.)


4) What makes you feel inferior?
People who are better people than me. It's so selfish... When I see an especially virtuous person, I get SO jealous. Lately, I've been working on that and learning to learn and appreciate instead of feel so threatened - the more kind people in the world, the better! - but that is my initial reaction. 


5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
People usually weigh on my decisions... and how it will affect people/me in the long run. I usually put others first and then try to take what I get from that and make it the best situation possible for me in the future. 


6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
I... It depends  On something I don't care about, like science fair, I just want to get it done and get a good grade on it. I will be most concerned with the display board and writing portions, as I know that's what my teacher will care the most about. If it's something I DO care about - a poetry project, a drama project - I will work very hard on it and do it for intrinsic value and want to master the subject matter in general. 


7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
Memories hurt me... Happy memories, at least, because I just wish I could go back there. 
Mine if my most painfully happy memories is on a ride home from a field trip in sixth grade. Two of my best friends in the world - my first two friends ever - were with me, and we giggled together and made jokes about each other and teased and... It was just a very nice time, a nice feeling of love and happiness. I don't know what I was wearing, but I remember how much I loved them... and how much I still do. 


8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
I learn by making connections and proving things to myself... I learn by seeing how it could help me in the future, whether it's to be a good person or to go along better through my life. 
None of those silly "learning styles" teachers try to fit kids in really work for me. I'm always a little bit of all of them, but never fully one of them. 


9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
Not very. I'm organized at school but not really at home unless it's like the things I'm really interested in, like my story ideas are super organized...


10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
Hmm... I think I look for information that supports it? Those kind of seem the same. 
When I get a new idea, let's say for my story, I have to plug it into my other ideas for my story and see how it flows... After or before I actually see if the idea is good... 
I'm constantly testing new ideas - and old ones! - and proving them to myself. 


11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
I find harmony by helping others be happy and following what I believe. Being myself isn't a big part of my decision, but doing the right thing - which is helping others - definitely does. 


12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I love one on one communication as long as I know the person well. If I don't, I'll usually just be very awkward an and ask some normal questions such as, "How are you today?" and whatnot. In group conversations, I'm usually just very quiet and smile and laugh at the right times. 
I usually think before speaking unless I'm speaking out my feelings; most the time, my feelings are made to be happy for others. 


13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
I like to know where I'm leaping, definitely. 
I think that every person is good, and that people display their goodness through actions and words... Though I am the exception to this philosophy to myself, and I push myself to use actions more than I use words. 


14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
I don't watch much TV, so can I change the question to if I was about to go buy a book from my favorite series? Because then I would definitely go buy the book instead...


15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
Like a monster? It depends. If I'm in a public setting, I'll be super kind and friendly and hyper, trying to make everyone around me happy first and keep their spirits up like I wish someone would do for me (and it helps), but if I'm with my family or REALLY stressed out I'll just lock down completely and lose myself to anxiety and future problems and just find myself frozen with worries instead of being actually productive and doing something. I'll be more prone to yell and be very selfish and inconsiderate. 


16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
Selfishness and narrow-mindedness and overall cruelty. (not that cruel is a specific MBTI trait, but) Of course, I am selfish - as you can probably tell from how I'm babbling - but when people think the world revolves around them, and acts like it does... I have a lot of friends like that and I love those friends, but it still bothers me some. I also dislike narrow-mindedness, another problem that I share but one I dislike in others when it blocks their mind from logic. 
But in general I try not to judge anyone's traits because I know it's so easy for me to have that trait if I don't already and I feel super hypocritical for disliking traits... or anything, really, except silly things like pine trees. 


17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
I LOVE talking politics and about school and themes and life and... big, deep things. (But especially politics  ) Talking about little things like "how my day went" really annoys me, though I do it anyway if I have to for sake of someone else's enjoyment. 


18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
Chores and housework. My ESTJ mother has an obsession with these things and can't understand why I don't... I'm really lazy about housework because I don't see how it'll help me or the world, or anything really. 
In general - and this is probably one of the most wicked things about me - I am not a very good family member. If my teacher asked me to clean up, I would do it without a second thought, but at home, after helping everyone and being so cheerful all day, I can be very, very, very selfish, especially with my time. 
I also neglect my friendships and spend way too much time on schoolwork rather than with my family or friends, something that I am trying to work on...


19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
My friends honestly think I'm like an angel. :/ A child, really. A child angel genius. I am eerily good at manipulating the way that people perceive me... At school, I want to be seen as a benign child, and so I am. This is exempted in the classroom, when I am very serious, focused, and scholarly - and, this, I seem like a scary smart person. My friends describe me in different ways... Some way "How could anyone hate you?" (People do hate me XD but), or, "I like the way you do what you think is right even when others don't, and don't pay any attention to what others say about you" (which does seen really Fi-sounding...). But then my teachers - who I think know me pretty well - seem to think that I'm one of those people who can be spiritual but scientific... Like I am really sweet on the outside, bubbly and friendly, but I have a sharp mind and sharp opinions on the inside.
They would never say that I am mean...


20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
Something that can help me have a better tomorrow.  Sometimes it'll be sleep (I seldom get time to sleep during the week because I have so much work), but if I have homework due in the long term, I'll usually do that (though I do work better under pressure). I might work on my story, which is one of the things I'm convinced will help the world and others (narcissistic but true). Or I might watch a Disney movie to help me be a better person so the good examples there will rub off on me, or read a book for the same reason. 

I feel so arrogant now...

And I can see myself as more of an xNFP... Yet some things I say seem so Ni... And I feel so Ni, and Fe, and Ti...

Assistance would be greatly appreciated. I would really like to hear reasons, too; it's hard to dissuade me, in spite of my open mind.


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay. New idea. I think I'll just try to explain how I have each function - or how I think I have each function. 

Ni - I think I really have this function, unless I'm just completely misunderstanding it. I have always lived in the future, and I thought there was something wrong with me for the longest time before I finally ran into MBTI. I also learn through making connections. One of my favorite pastimes is to just connect songs to all sorts of books, and I can't enjoy a song unless I've connected it to something. I'm good at connecting things.

Ne - When I first heard about Ne, I thought, "This is me." Looking back on it, I wonder why. I can seem random at times, but in my he's all my random-ness is connected, and I can easily explain why the conversation turned from talking about Batman to the morality of society. I do wonder, though... I get my inspiration from... I have to have something to trigger it - like a song - but then I make the connection to something inside of me on my own... I wonder if that's Ne or Ni. And then I wonder if everyone doesn't do that, if there's a way for someone to get inspiration any way but that... 
I'm also very open-minded and I don't often judge... but this is by a conscious decision not to judge. Yes, I'm very good at thinking of how trustworthy someone may or may not be, but I decide that I instead want to give them the benefit of the doubt - as I give everyone - and trust them instead of judging. I am also terrible at predicting things for certain in the future (though I generally always know how things will turn out and will be surprised if this defies me) because the one thing I've learned is that the future will always surprise you, some way or another. Not sure if that's Ne or a really weird Ni. 

Si - I don't think I have much of it... I asked my mother (ESTJ) about it, and she said that she can just look at a picture and suddenly a replay of that moment runs through her head. I don't get that at all. I might look at a picture frame and feel a warm memory of the past... Or I might feel like I want to cry... It depends on how sad the memory is. I might then start to think about another time that is more meaningful and therefore better categorized into my memory... But I still won't be able to replay it. 

Se - oh, goodness, I'm missing this one far too much, too. It's SUPER hard for me to live in the moment unless I think to myself, "I'm going to miss this in the future, so I want to experience it the best I can now." Sometimes I'll live in the moment and have a LOT of fun, but... It's not an ordinary thing for me. 

Ti - I also think I have strong Ti... While my thoughts are fluid, they aren't fluid with different feelings (as far as I know), but rather with intuition (unless I'm just completely wrong), and my thoughts aren't always coherent... until I decide I want them to be coherent. Then my thoughts flow nicely and I start to connect them and I really babble a lot in my head, but seldom let those thoughts out. I am not comfortable openly sharing my thoughts unless I am in an audience that I know will receive them well, or if it is necessary to release my thoughts and I know they will not hurt anyone. I love analyzing things and coming to fundamental conclusions about life and the human condition, though I always have to check these conclusions to keep them fresh and working... and I do the checking to myself, testing it in the real world, then reflecting it back to myself... It's a silent but sure process. 

Te - I don't think I have much Te at all... I can be bossy (unfortunately), but only if I'm REALLY stressed out and to one particular person, my sister. Outside of that, it's very hard for me to give orders or to speak my mind simply because I don't want to bring aggression. While I am honest, I'm not honest about things to deal with my opinion, and often don't have an opinion because I feel as if it's wrong for me to be so judgemental and put my preferences above another's.

Fi - These next two really confuse me. 
Like Ne, when I first heard about Fi, I was convinced it was me. I am very awkward... But also extremely considerate of everyone's opinion and comfort, making me timid to make any decision until I know how everyone else will react and feel comfortable. I have a strong value system and will do what I think is right... If it's something big. Some things I don't stand up for that others do, like I'll be in class and we'll watch a terrible documentary that is extremely biased and that I know to be a bunch of bologna, and while I should stand up and try to keep my poor fellow students from being brainwashed, my want to have good rapport keeps me from doing this. I am very childlike-seeming... but really only when I want to be, and right now I want to be, so I am, though I've heard this is a really strong Fi trait. 

Fe - Oh, Fe... 
I love everyone. Every. Single. Person. My mother gets so frustrated with me, because I feel equal love for my cousins that I do for a random guy on the street and wouldn't know who to help first if I had to come down to a decision for that. I gush out my feelings a lot - so long as they're positive, I don't like to bother others with my negative feelings, though sometimes they slip out. Recently I've been getting these moments where my body outwardly wants to cry and hyperventilate but my mind itself is just disgusted with my own lack of determination. I never really know what I'm feeling unless I REALLY think about it (something I've read for both Fe and Fi, so it really confuses me). I am extremely considerate of ither's opinions (until they get in the way of my mission... Then I'm more snappy and inconsiderate), and always consider how my actions will affect others before actually going through with them. I also adjust very well to new situations and seem to have a thousand different personalities, but really I'm just responding to different emotions... I also feel other people's emotions... Of someone is angry, I cannot function properly because their anger consumes me, and I wish I could turn it off, but I can't. 

Hopefully that's shorter... Does it help some?
Is my strong value system envoked by my set goal to be a good, moral person? Is my love for everyone a product of my values? I've often pondered these questions myself and come to the conclusion that I'm INFJ, but I really want to know the truth about it. 

Once again, if you could offer any help, it would not go to waste. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I kinda want to say Fi-Ne. You do seem as well to be an Ji dom with support of Pe.

I like how you wrote your post


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you  Could you please explain what Ji is? That's always really confused me and I've never been able to find a description anywhere.


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

And then there's another thing...
I seem like an xNFP on the outside, or... On the outside, I seem really shallow, kind of quiet, just... there, giggly, friendly, etc... But, in the inside, I have SO many thoughts and connections and... I've just never read xNFP descriptions that support that, the deep under-the-surface-ness, which is why I've been so convinced that I'm INFJ. People are often startled by the strength of my opinions once I voice them and by how many thoughts I do have when I find a time appropriate to share them. 

But, at the same time, me being xNFP would make so much sense and explain a lot...

yet not explain a lot. 

Im just confused  though I appreciate you helping and I'm babbling too much ack


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Absolute Value Sign said:


> Thank you  Could you please explain what Ji is? That's always really confused me and I've never been able to find a description anywhere.


Sure sorry about that,
Ji is Introvert Judging Functions ...Ti and Fi - Je is Te and Fe
Pi is Introverted perceiving Si and Ni - Pe is Ne and Se


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh, gosh, okay, that makes sense! Thank you!


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

*sigh* I can be so fickle...

But I'm really convinced at the moment that I'm truly INFJ... Just, somehow, a really weird one. 

I was really into the ENFP thing for a moment and I got so excited. I got to be the same type as my favorite characters, and life made sense, and I was stressing out about what my true self was and everything but I figured it would be okay in the end. 

But then I started watching some videos and... I'm not very ENFP. At all. I'm bubbly and friendly, but not quite as random. I'm very open with my feelings but not really with my thoughts and then I saw an ENFJ video and how she was talking and what she was saying... That's much more towards what I would do. I am very considerate and somehow, in conversation in real life, I flow in at appropriate times and whatnot. 

Also, I always have a goal and I'm almost always trying to help others and put them before myself. I can't really understand what an ENFP's purpose in life is (for them personally)... And that really threw me off, because I don't know what I'd do with myself if I didn't have my defined purpose in life to help make the world a better place and my clear steps to achieve that. 

Is there anything in my reasoning process that someone would like to contradict, or...?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Absolute Value Sign said:


> And then there's another thing...
> I seem like an xNFP on the outside, or... On the outside, I seem really shallow, kind of quiet, just... there, giggly, friendly, etc... But, in the inside, I have SO many thoughts and connections and... I've just never read xNFP descriptions that support that, the deep under-the-surface-ness, which is why I've been so convinced that I'm INFJ. People are often startled by the strength of my opinions once I voice them and by how many thoughts I do have when I find a time appropriate to share them.
> 
> But, at the same time, me being xNFP would make so much sense and explain a lot...
> ...


Jung wrote about Fi as in women who had this type of mysterious power over men in a way. I suppose I can say that this was Jung's way of saying that these type of women have an ensnaring beauty inside just like those of the Sirens from stories of mythology that seek and hide, without his feeling side or emotions allowing him to really say what he felt 

Since you have already convinced yourself you are an INFJ..well idk then


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

1) Watch less Disney.

2) I see Fi in your OP, too, especially these:



> I felt I was at my finest last week when I gave a speech about loving others after a weekend of giving myself to others and being cheerful and positive. Serving others helps me feel like I am worthy of being called human... (Though the amount of appreciation I got after my speech made me have a bittersweet feeling of undeserved appreciation.)





> People who are better people than me. It's so selfish... When I see an especially virtuous person, I get SO jealous. Lately, I've been working on that and learning to learn and appreciate instead of feel so threatened - the more kind people in the world, the better! - but that is my initial reaction.





> Memories hurt me... Happy memories, at least, because I just wish I could go back there.





> Mine if my most painfully happy memories is on a ride home from a field trip in sixth grade. Two of my best friends in the world - my first two friends ever - were with me, and we giggled together and made jokes about each other and teased and... It was just a very nice time, a nice feeling of love and happiness. I don't know what I was wearing, but I remember how much I loved them... and how much I still do.





> I learn by seeing how it could help me in the future, whether it's to be a good person or to go along better through my life.





> I usually think before speaking unless I'm speaking out my feelings; most the time, my feelings are made to be happy for others.





> trying to make everyone around me happy first and keep their spirits up like I wish someone would do for me (and it helps),


...and so on. All of your value judgements loop back subjectively, even when you try to help someone else. Your response to stress, especially the last sentence, sounds like inferior Te.



> I love analyzing things and coming to fundamental conclusions about life and the human condition


Not Ti.


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

Then could you explain Ti, please? I need a reason to explain why it isn't something anymore before I just believe your word. (I'm sorry.)

I really don't want to be INFJ... I know a lot of people really get into that and want to think they're *special* and *unique* and everything. I was convinced I was INFJ for about four months, and it really wasn't especially wonderful at all; I just want to find the type that fits me so that I can find out how I really think and how best to help myself. 

I'm sorry if I'm coming off as extremely stubborn. It seems that I am... I am very open-minded about this, but I need to see the reasons for it before I believe anything. I know it's a lot to ask, but I would really, really appreciate it...

*sigh*

I also really thought I was INFJ because I'm definitely more on the same wavelength as my ESTP father than I am with my ESTJ mother. I can't imagine us having the same functions... We couldn't be more different, but I'm quite like my father.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

No, we're just here to help you! Asking questions is the best way to understand things. The quick 'n dirty version of Ti vs Fi is that, although both deal with subjective judging, they do it differently. For Ti it's about logical consistency; for Fi it's values consistency. They can appear to be similar sometimes; people with strong versions of Fi or Ti are good at accepting or rejecting information that doesn't fit in with their subjective "systems." What I've found is that Ti people have a hard time figuring out what they feel (this could easily be said of Fe, too, but they will rationalize feelings based on an external standard). More info: this thread.


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay. Thank you for that, so much. It is really hard to tell apart... and that's very much my problem right now, I think. Figuring out how my mind really, truly works...I do like values constancy, and I am often checking for if things are right and match how I view things... Hmm... But then I'm also always checking to see if things make logical sense... Hmm... I'll have to think about that and read the topic some. But thank you for your help so far! It is helping, a lot. And, also, I do have a hard time determining how I feel... If I feel a certain way about something, I often feel as if I'm being far too biased or unkind to have a strong opinion or feel anything but a happy emotion... But, then again, I could just be suppressing my Fi for what I think is the right thing... which is pretty Fi... Hmm.


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow... 
Maybe I am truly Fi. 
I always do things - get stuff done early, help someone, etc. - because I know I'll feel better after doing it. And if I don't, I have to justify it to myself to feel better...
That does suddenly make a lot of sense.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Absolute Value Sign said:


> Okay. Thank you for that, so much. It is really hard to tell apart... and that's very much my problem right now, I think. Figuring out how my mind really, truly works...I do like values constancy, and I am often checking for if things are right and match how I view things... Hmm... But then I'm also always checking to see if things make logical sense... Hmm... I'll have to think about that and read the topic some. But thank you for your help so far! It is helping, a lot. And, also, I do have a hard time determining how I feel... If I feel a certain way about something, I often feel as if I'm being far too biased or unkind to have a strong opinion or feel anything but a happy emotion... But, then again, I could just be suppressing my Fi for what I think is the right thing... which is pretty Fi... Hmm.


Don't sway back and forth on the idea that one has to have Ti in order to have or want logical sense. Ti was and is nowhere defined as logical sense. My Ti finds the logical consistency within this reasoning to be none, only logical sense that I see so far is that you have already convinced yourself that you are an INFJ and this thread seems to be how can I make myself fit the construct of this idea.


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

But that's not really how I feel at all... I don't want to prove that I'm INFJ. I just want to know what my type truly is. 

I'm sorry I've come across that way, but that's really not what I meant. That one moment I had where I was convinced I was INFJ came because I was so sold on ENFP and started trying to prove that and it just didn't add up when I tried.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Absolute Value Sign said:


> But that's not really how I feel at all... I don't want to prove that I'm INFJ. I just want to know what my type truly is.
> 
> I'm sorry I've come across that way, but that's really not what I meant. That one moment I had where I was convinced I was INFJ came because I was so sold on ENFP and started trying to prove that and it just didn't add up when I tried.


This is in a roundabout way what I said just reworded, At least part of what I said that is. The part that you did overlook was that I was expressing how false it is to say that Ti is the only way to say one can or have logical sense. 
The part that I added about the only logical sense that actually makes sense is that you are also trying to prove to your self or construct a model to fit INFJ. Just like when you mentioned you tried to prove you are an ENFP, also I can say this is also not very logical in a way. Cause if you don't understand the functions properly how can you make a logical conclusion that is illogical from the start? 
Just like when you say that one moment that you was convinced you was INFJ as if it is in the past instead the present. As in at least 3 times you showed the notion that you have already decided that you are INFJ within this thread. I will jump to post #11 to finish what I am saying.


I am not trying to be rude at all just stating and objective view for you


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

Alright. I did jump to that conclusion too fast... I am really very sensitive. I'm sorry that I misunderstood you so. 

It's just that I've been studying the functions for some time now, so I really feel that I should know them by now... But it's just so hard to recognize them in myself. I've tried desperately to make sense of them, but they're so... confusing, and could be taken in so many different ways. My second post was me trying to explain how I saw the functions with myself in them... But I guess I was all wrong there. 

But thank you for explaining that. It makes me feel much better... Thank you for your help.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I am not trying to convince you of any type as well. If you really want a good step in not only knowing yourself better but your type as well. Take what I said for a push towards the right direction.....instead of against you


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for that  and what you just said about using it to help instead of to hinder (or kind of that XD) really just helped me too, in a small but big way. 

Now I'm pretty certain I'm xNFP, because the Fi description... It really helps things make a lot of sense now XD But I really need to look at the difference between Ne and Ni so I can make sure that I'm really an NF and now xNTJ or xSFP.


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

As much as I do seem Ne right now, I can't help but doubt it... I am very private about my realizations, and I don't blurt them as my mother does unless the situation requires it. Sometimes I will, but these are the lightest of my connections, the ones I feel free to release. I am constantly planning, though I am okay if something interrupts my little plans... I just make the best of that situation. If someone threatens my big, lifelong plans, well... That's a separate story. I also can't explain why I learn best by making connections if not through Ni. While most students seem inclined to learn by rote memorization, I learn by connecting ideas in my head, and sometimes this comes so easily to me but not to others that I feel as if I'm cheating by using this additional skill my mind naturally has. ESFJ... In some ways, it does make a lot of sense. I just looked up an ESFJ Learning Profile, and it was EXACTLY as I am - learns well in classic settings, formal relationship with the teacher preferred, etc. Yet it didn't account for certain aspects that the NF profiles did, especially the most crucial element: I have to have a global, humanitarian reason behind my learning that helps me develop my plans for how to change it or else I REALLY struggle with it and can't learn it much at all. I must admit that... Now that I think about it, my friends mostly compare me to ESFJs. I've been surprised by my friends' views of me as most like characters like Eowyn from Lord of the Rings (which delighted if confused me) and Cho Chang from Harry Potter (which really confused and quite bothered me, as I'm really nothing like her at all). Yet I've been compared to other characters, too - my sister believes I'm most like Rapunzel from Tangled, my father grudgingly thinks I'm like Dory from Finding Nemo, both my parents insist that I'm hurt like Hermione, and my friends have said that I'm like Luna Lovegood, Peeta from the Hunger Games, and Tohru Honda from Fruit's Basket. I'll have to think about it some more, I guess... and now I have even more to think about than usual. Does it tell you anything for me to say that not knowing my type fills me with this inescapable void that makes me feel extremely fragile and unstable? I believe that would fall under Fi?


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

XD Yes, I feel much safer with xNFP, and I probably am INFP... Though I really think I was initially an ExFP and my friendless childhood kind of developed me into more of an INFP-seeming person. I probably just have well-developed Fe or something.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

arkigos said:


> You fit it so well... you had the Ni types who came to type you in a tailspin. You aren't manifesting Ni at all.


Hah, you even have me in a tailspin trying to follow this conversation, and Ni is my tertiary.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

I wonder. My sister relates people to characters in books a lot as well... she is such a so-n-so from a movie we've both seen. Maybe I am inventing that connection, I don't know. However, I will say that my girlfriend back in the day used to use the alias Emma Woodhouse (Jane Austen character I think who she heavily identified herself with) pretty much exclusively. She was in another world with that one - and if I recall she did seem quite intent on assigning people characters... I wonder how heavily she used that.. HRMMMMMMMM... another theory to pursue if I have the time. I'll have to ask my sister.

Also, my sister is obstinate as hell in typing her kids. They are very young and she is quite convinced of their type and it's an absolute chore to pry her off of what she has (mostly because I think she is either wrong or can't possibly know... and also I am afraid she'll program them with it or something, I don't know). I've also always wondered why I am sometimes so hard to pry away from some theory I have. If you turn out to be an ESFJ - I might look into where that is coming from. Methinks Si. It would make sense, really. 

Why is she so obsessed with typing a 3 year old?! Well, I asked her and her rambling answer essentially amounted to her fear that she wanted every possible tool for connecting with them and being able to show her fathomless love for them in the best possible way. Yes, that was it. I remember wondering idly if it were a crutch for her crappy Ti... motivated by Si/Ne. I didn't pursue it. Regardless, she is OBSESSED with MBTI and types everyone around her - again in order to connect with them - like an empathic tool... if feels pretty compulsive to me.


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

XD I don't relate people to book characters... I was mentioning who other people have compared ME to.  I like knowing who I'm seen as because it gives me a good idea as to how I am viewed by my friends and even those who aren't my friends... which really enlightens and delights me. 

But I am definitely considering ESFJ more and more. Of course, everything's up and down. I might wake up tomorrow and cry about it. I might wake up tomorrow morning and dance around in celebration... I don't know XD but it definitely does make sense. I'm going to have to do a lot of thinking in my head, but you - and everyone here  - has definitely helped me a lot. I know I've said it a ton of times, but THANK YOU all so much.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd be interested in you laying out why you've thought 'J' might fit - or not fit. That is simplistic, but I'd like to hear your perception of what that means.


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

I never said I was a J? I'm just considering ENFJ and INFJ right now because I'm almost certain that I'm Fe and just as certain that I'm NF. From what I've gathered through my studies, the J vs P difference is the greatest and I truly have no preference either way.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, taking a step back for a moment, why do you see yourself as NF? or, really, why are you stuck on NF as being part of your type? What does being an NF mean to you?


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm not stuck on being NF. It simply is who I am. To me, being NF means that caring for the world and making a difference in it is my main priority, and that I am a big picture thinker who experiences the world in a way that's different than others do. I know you must deal with people all the time who assume they're NF and truly aren't, and I truly don't know how to prove to you that I'm not like that... But, contrary to what my posts here may make you think about me, I am very objective and this I am certain of. 

Also, after much thought... I've decided that I'm truly INFJ. Of course, my mind is fickle, and I'll have to prove it to myself again tomorrow... I am more optimistic than the average INFJ, but this is the result of my desire to improve the surroundings of others and is much more complex than it appears, as I prepare myself for the realistically worst possible thing in order to maintain my optimism so I will be prepared for anything. I'm more bubbly here, and seem very Ne, but this is because I wanted to give you the best idea of myself, as it was my goal to discover my true type and it means a lot to me, and I thought it would be best to give you a lot to grab onto so you could connect it. I also opened myself up a lot more than I normally would, which is why I came across as much more vulnerable and much less self aware than I truly am. 

I imagine I must sound arrogant... I thank you all for your help. I really do appreciate it, and I have come to understand the functions better... But INFJ is my true type. If you knew me in real life, you would understand much better. I am not much like my posts here at all in real life.


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay! I found my true type!

I am INFJ, but not the type that's mostly represented on this forum. I'm of the Ethical subtype. Really, it describes me perfectly. 



> DISCLAIMER: This article is based on the socionics INFp so it may not apply to everyone but if it applies to you, which subtype is more like you or are you somewhere in the middle?
> 
> INFJ Subtypes: Intuitive Ni-INFJs and ethical Fe-INFJs
> 
> ...


I relate to the other one a *tiny* bit, but mostly the Ethical. 

I looked like an ESFJ because I have very strong Fe, and do tend to babble more than some INFJs. My Ni doesn't show itself as much, though it is definitely there (I've done a lot of talk with INFJs to confirm this). I made this topic because I felt I was much more optimistic than the usual INFJ, and this explains that perfectly. 

Once again, I thank you for all your help. You made me question myself to the point where I am now content with myself and feel that I have all the bases covered.


----------

